# Underglow Install COMPLETE!



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey again, I have just finished installing my StreetGlow LED Underglow Kit(blue) for my 2005 Sentra 1.8S. I just have a few questions....how do I take care of it...? Is there any dangers about driving it thro rain, snow or sand...? Please help me out! 



Jason :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rain and snow i wouldnt think so. but sand.............led's or not keep your car away from sand..........that shit messes with everything, and gets into everything it can wears out joints and bushings.
edit: that was pretty fast! what did you end up buying? also we need some pics :showpics:


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah...let us see some pics and tell us where you got them from. I'm looking for some orange ones :cheers:


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i have the same underglow kit but green, here are the precautions: get some silicone and silicone up the ends of the tubes(where the wire comes out/in), because if you dont water can seep through into the tubes and youll have to send the tubes back for replacement which takes a couple weeks and i dont want you to have to go through what i did. Just go to homedepot or some hobby shop and by some like clear silicone and silicone that baby up, then youll never have problems....o and the tubes get very dirty after awhile, so i suggest wiping a clean cloth over them every like month-2 months, juss to keep em clean....thats it!


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Word, well our city puts sand cuz of ice during the winter so...lol....ill have to post them up really quick,but in the mean time i have to work...gotta go to valvoline...lol ill post my pics asap!!


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i have a set of the purple lights. mine are spotless no problems whatsoever wanna know my secret....they are still in the box and have been there for over a year now cuz im a lazy a$$. but im hoping to get them on this spring.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Stay away from snow with them, and the cops. Last year I had some on my old car and I pulled over on the snow to take a picture and a cop pulls up gives me a ticket for the lights. I move on go to another place to take a picture and lights wont turn on WTF? Turns out they blew out from the heat to cold. Good way to waste 110$.(looked really good glowing off the snow

Take them off the car in the winter time


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^ did you have neon or LED's? led's will last forever! they dont really blow out.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

got any pics? 
Are the tubes showing?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> ^^^ did you have neon or LED's? led's will last forever! they dont really blow out.


I had neons for the 25whp gain for a pair


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah...the LED's are better. Well, at least it doesn't snow down here and the coldest it gets is during our 1 week winter season of 60 degrees :thumbup:


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I had neons for the 25whp gain for a pair


HAHAAHA..lol Well It seems 2 days after i had them on......
I got pulled over....just a warning but it was prettty funny. He was like you know blue is illegal. i was like really officer i didnt know that. HAHA. so he just gave me a warning..lol :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so if blue is illegal, what is legal? White?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> so if blue is illegal, what is legal? White?


my bf had blue/white neons on his car and got pulled over, the cop told him he couldnt have blue, white or red because they were illegal


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

those lights arent legal for use on public roadways cause they are a "distraction" you cant have any colors on your car other than the stock ones. you can use these in parking lots, private property etc...


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Red, white and blue are police and emergancy car lights, so yeah....lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

SO i guess you can't have Yellow either cause Yellow is a color of the traffic Light, same thing with green. How about purple ????


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> SO i guess you can't have Yellow either cause Yellow is a color of the traffic Light, same thing with green. How about purple ????


HAHAA...im not really sure, but im Iowa where i live....its blue, red, white, yellow....and thats it. any other colors are fine like purple, orange, green. Pretty much it cant be any color blue, red, white, and yellow in my state.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

prorobly green is on the list of illegal colors too


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> prorobly green is on the list of illegal colors too



I wouldnt go that far...lol


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

basically, if you live in jacksonville, florida, all neon is legal...the cops dont care! LEDs are the best, i love those patterns they make, they go good with techno/dance music


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> basically, if you live in jacksonville, florida, all neon is legal...the cops dont care! LEDs are the best, i love those patterns they make, they go good with techno/dance music


do you mean the ones that move with the music?.............they piss me off. i do like the ones that move "up and down " (left and right) with the RPM's tho, and the LED kits are far lighter and wont shatter like traditional neon


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u guys are lucky you live in states were they allow this stuff. Here the cops pull you over for anything, even a small thing such as wrong blinker/corner light bulb


----------

